# Need a new torch, might want to look here…



## 85 Vintage (Dec 17, 2011)

Just browsing Groupon and saw these

3x1w 130+ lumen torch £11.99 divered should be £30
7x1w 210+ lumen torch with small flexible tripod £15.49 dilivered should be £40.

Both compact designs, 3w takes 3 aaa's and 7w takes 4 aaa's.

Here's the link http://www.trueutility.com/pocket-tools-store/Groupon-FlyEyes.html

I'm tempted but already have too many torches


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that one on the little tripod is aweome! Thanks for sharing, gonna have to get one! 

No such thing as too many torches, especially at the rate I loose them!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Dec 17, 2011)

I still trying to talk myself out of the tripod 1 for the simple fact it takes 4 aaa's as opposed to the usual 3. I normally end up buying 3 packs of 4 batteries to I'm not left with a lone battery in drawer somewhere but I've also got 4 rechargeable aaa's and I wouldn't have to remember to cycle them when charging.

In torch terms how bright is 210 lumens?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2011)

Very! For a pocket torch anyway.
Most 'average' Cree LED torches put out 140-170. With the more expensive lensers an fenixs going into the 200's.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Dec 17, 2011)

I best add that the offer will probably will finish at mid night tonight. Although they sometimes put the offers back on the following day.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol, I'll get my torch, tripod, and gaffa then! 
Oh I think my current torch (Tescos £11 job) advertises at 120 lumens and I can illuminate low level clouds with it. 210 is blinding! My fenix was 225, but is now in a sewer below Newmarket somewhere!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Dec 17, 2011)

I have no idea how it happened but I've somehow just ordered 1 of the tripod versions.

Only just clicked on that 1 of my old faithfuls is the same make so should definitely be a good un.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats dude, now you've got to post an arty shot of said torch in use!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't trust cheap torches they have a tendency to die very quickly 

I use a P7 for general exploring and an XM-L 1600 for lighting up the very darkest spots.

I've also got a Petzl head light for draining that puts out 200lm

The P7 is pretty much the best torch on the market imo it's small, durable, waterproof and focusable.

You get what you pay for and if you buy a £10 torch don't complain when your 60 foot underground knee deep in the wet stuff and it packs up.


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gonna close this thread purely because it was time specific and the offer is no longer valid. Saves confusion.


----------

